# 2 part dosing and kalkwasser



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Anyone using both? I've been relying on 2-part dosing exclusively but thinking of adding kalkwasser dosing via ATO as well. However, my ATO goes to the sump /w return pump. I'm curious if kalk dosing will cause any solid build up in the return pump that will require frequent cleaning.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

conix67 said:


> Anyone using both? I've been relying on 2-part dosing exclusively but thinking of adding kalkwasser dosing via ATO as well. However, my ATO goes to the sump /w return pump. I'm curious if kalk dosing will cause any solid build up in the return pump that will require frequent cleaning.


I use to dose with 2-part using Randy Holmes receipe until early this year I figured out kalkwasser is much easier and since than I am maintaining my CA, Alk dosing ONLY kalkwasser through my ATO. I don't dose 2-part anymore since the kalkwasser keeps my parameters to where I want to. I also dose it using a small drip (controlled with Apex and a ball valve) in my sump in the 2nd compartment in a high flow area. My Return pump is in the 3rd chamber and have not seen any solid build up anywhere...Hope this helps...


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

The hose in my ATO container sits about 2cm from the bottom, so it doesn't really pick up much of the "residue" settling at the bottom.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

twobytwo said:


> The hose in my ATO container sits about 2cm from the bottom, so it doesn't really pick up much of the "residue" settling at the bottom.


My concern was "precipitation" caused by the dosing, not necessarily picking up solids from the ATO container. There shouldn't be any in the ATO solution anyway.

Alk dosing definitely caused solid build up on my return pump and others in my sump. This is why I moved the 2-part dosing to the display tank high flow area. In addition to the high flow, the water volume in the area of 2-part dosing must be large enough to reduce precipitation, which means dosing to display tank is the best for 2-part.


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

i've been running two part as well as kalk in my system for almost as long as i can remember. so far I have not had any issue with any equipment ie. return pump or skimmer... best practice is every 6 months the equipments are taken apart and cleaned then put to work again...


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

sweet ride said:


> i've been running two part as well as kalk in my system for almost as long as i can remember. so far I have not had any issue with any equipment ie. return pump or skimmer... best practice is every 6 months the equipments are taken apart and cleaned then put to work again...


That's good to hear! Guess I will try this soon also.

How's your tank these days. I haven't seen it for a while.


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

conix67 said:


> That's good to hear! Guess I will try this soon also.
> 
> How's your tank these days. I haven't seen it for a while.


if u can get a hold of a kalk reactor/stirrer that would be ideal if not dripping it works also...

and ya the system is still running, just havent had time to update....


----------



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

*I WILL be doing*

I will be dosing 2 part and using Kalk.

It works...just have to watch alkalinity close or can overshoot....

use the kalk sparingly ...till you know the numbers and your tank.

Tim


----------



## majaxx (Mar 10, 2011)

maybe someone can help me, i know nothing about kalk.

im thinking of starting, but how do i know if its enough/not enough.


like do i just mix the solution and put it in my ato? 

i only have soft coral and lps but some lps are getting big and i think i need some kalk to keep params in check.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

majaxx said:


> maybe someone can help me, i know nothing about kalk.
> 
> im thinking of starting, but how do i know if its enough/not enough.
> 
> ...


Rule of the thumb is that do not dose anything until you test for the parameters you are interested. Have you checked Ca, Alk, Ph levels? These are the parameters Kalk will affect.


----------



## majaxx (Mar 10, 2011)

oh ya sorry,

my tank gets as low as 
alk 6.5
cal 380
mg 1440

that was a week after a water change. so i dont think water changes are keeping up.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

majaxx said:


> oh ya sorry,
> 
> my tank gets as low as
> alk 6.5
> ...


Yeah, you can use some supplements.

Here's a good guide from BRS - http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/instructions/article/Kalkwasser-Instructions

In short, you need to raise Ca/Alk to what you want them to be first then use Kalk to maintain the level. Using Kalk raises Ph so you want to be careful with that.


----------



## majaxx (Mar 10, 2011)

thank conix! appreciate that


----------



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

*kalk*

My friend has a 250 gallon reef and he doses about 2 tablespoons of Kalk a week.... but it depends on how your systems absorbs things.

Go very slow and work your way up on the dosage...test ALK and PH every day..and be careful because if your dosing too much you will quickly raise
those to unacceptable levels.

Kalkwasser is awesome once you get the hang of it and an added benefit is it helps get rid of Phosphate.

Tim


----------

